# roda (barco)



## LouZoo




----------



## Oldy Nuts

Yo diría que es _stern_: https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bow_(ship)


----------



## LouZoo

Thank you Oldy Nuts, pero no sería bow?
The *bow*/ˈbaʊ/is the forward part of the hull of a ship or boat, the point that is usually most forward when the vessel is underway. Both of the adjectives _fore _and _forward _mean towards the bow. The other end of the boat is the stern.
What do you think?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Compara las versiones en español y en inglés del artículo que te señalé y verás que _bow_ es _proa_ y _stern_ es _roda_.

Addition: Al menos, así lo entiendo yo.


----------



## LouZoo

Yo encontré esto. Y leyendo el artículo que me enviaste, insisto en que es bow. En el dibujo que adjunté, bow es la parte de adelante, o sea la roda. Yo no sé nada de barcos: Lo digo por el dibujo.
*stern * noun

the back part of a ship. The front of a ship is called the bow.


----------



## jilar

Bow = Proa
Stern = Popa
Ste*M* (según el tipo de letra, la fuente, se puede llegar a confundir por steRN, en minúscula una R seguida de una N, parece una M) = Roda

La proa, así como la popa, es toda una *zona* en los barcos, esto es, están compuestas por varios elementos. Es como decir, en los coches, el morro (parte delantera; en esta zona hay varios elementos, como el parachoques frontal, los focos, la rejilla del motor, ...) y el culo(parte trasera).
En cambio la roda no es una zona, sino que es un elemento, llamado así, y es parte de la quilla, el madero, tablón o mejor dicho "la viga" que es el eje central inferior de todo barco (al menos los hechos tradicionalmente).
En la zona de popa, a esa quilla que recorre el barco a todo su largo, se le llama codaste.


----------



## Elcanario

Hola
Roda: stem.
Roda de barra: bar stem.
Roda plana: flat stem.
Roda, pié de roda, tajamar: forefoot, cutwater.

Codaste: stern frame, stern post
Codaste popel: rudder post.

Bao - Beam.
Bao completo, bao alto - Deep beam.
Bao de banda a banda - Through beam.
Bao de bodega - Hold beam.
Bao de cubierta - Deck beam.
Bao de escotilha - Hatch beam.
Bao de la bovedilla - Transom beam.
Bao del palo - Trestletree.
Bao intermedio - Intermediate beam.
Bao límite de escotilla - Hatch end beam.
Bao maestro - Main beam.
Bao reforzado de cubierta - Deck web.
Bao reforzado - Reinforced beam.
Bao transversal, viga transversal - Transverse beam, transverse girder.

Trancanil - Deck stringer, stringer plate.

Quilla - Keel.
Quilla central - Center keel.
Quilla de balance - Bilge keel.
Quilla de barra, quilla sólida - Keel bars.
Quilla plana - Flat keel.

Un saludo


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Jilar y Elcanario: Gracias por hacerme notar que ya es hora que cambie mis lentes para la distancia de la pantalla del computador y, probablemente, también los para la distancia para leer, que es distinta. Efectivamente, leí mal y es *stem*.


----------



## LouZoo

Thank you, everybody, for your valuable contributions! Have a great Sunday.


----------



## litiga8or

Well -- I'm not convinced.  The diagram doesn't help a lot.  Which direction is the boat going?  

"roda"  sounds like "rudder", for steering, but the diagram doesn't look like a rudder.  It looks like a PROW -- the front part that sticks up higher, especially on ancient boats.  




Elcanario said:


> Roda: stem.
> Roda de barra: bar stem.
> Roda plana: flat stem.
> Roda, pié de roda, tajamar: forefoot, cutwater.



This doesn't look like American English to me.  Maybe British?  Maybe some kind of archaic usage?


----------



## Oldy Nuts

Or perhaps some kind of nautical usage?


----------



## Elcanario

Stem: The bow of a ship, referring to the timber between the forward end of the keel and the deck.
Roda: Parte de la proa del casco que va desde de la quilla a la cubierta. En barcos de madera es un elemento estructural que se encastra en la quilla.

Stem bands: Metal plates fastened over the cutwater to protect the stem from damage caused by ice or flotsam.
Stem post: The main foremost timber of a wooden boat fastened to the end of the keel and extending to the deck or even above deck.

I didn't know there were any differences between AmE and BrE on this topic. How would you call them?
Regards


----------



## Oldy Nuts

litiga8or said:


> Well -- I'm not convinced.  The diagram doesn't help a lot.  Which direction is the boat going?
> ...



Which way would you say that the boat in the opening message advances?


----------



## jilar

La pregunta original ya está respondida, y bien respondida. RODA = STEM

La duda que plantea @litiga8or es interesante -al menos a nivel lingüístico- pero, así mismo, irrelevante.

_Rudder_ se traduce como timón, de toda la vida. Y sí, roda se parece a "rudder", seguramente tienen el mismo origen etimológico, y ambos elementos estarían en la misma zona del barco, esto es, a popa. Cada idioma eligió su propia palabra para cada elemento.

Si vemos parecidos en las palabras entonces "prow" también se parece mucho más a proa que a BOW.

Aquí hay un dibujo sencillo para interpretar bien cada pieza. Los barcos, cuanto más sencillos, mejor para identificar cada pieza o elemento.
Por ejemplo, los grandes barcos actuales, de acero;petroleros, buques, cargueros, ... a ninguno le veremos la quilla exteriormente, pero es seguro que la lleva, por dentro.
http://www.building-model-boats.com...ength_section.jpg.pagespeed.ic.l5l9K6LtMK.jpg

Correspondiendo a:
Rudder - Timón
Sternpost - Codaste
Keel - Quilla
Stem - Roda

En inglés PROW equivale, más concretamente, a AFLASTO.

Los términos PROA, y BOW en inglés, son poco específicos una vez entramos en detalles técnicos.
La definición básica de proa y bow debería ser algo así como "parte o zona delantera/anterior de un barco"
Pero cada zona del barco, puede estar formada por diferentes elementos, cada uno con su nombre concreto.
Así mismo hay muchos tipos de proas, y otros tantos de popas. Dieferentes formas y con diferentes elementos, pero el nombre genérico para esa parte o zona del barco es la misma, proa y popa respectivamente.

Un saludo.


----------

